# Aib Tracker - Restoring Credit Rating (AIB Response)



## maccers_85 (15 Jan 2022)

I received this response after requesting AIB to restore my credit rating post ombudsman redress decision. Any Advise on what to do next?


----------



## ClubMan (31 Jan 2022)

The attached scans are not legible (to me anyway).
Maybe you can summarise the key issues?


----------

